# Alfine 11. What gear to tune yellow dots/gears?



## Yo Yo (Jan 2, 2012)

I know the 8 is 4th gear. But not sure of the 11. Is it 6th? So 5 clicks from either end?


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Yo Yo said:


> I know the 8 is 4th gear. But not sure of the 11. Is it 6th? So 5 clicks from either end?


I Googled it and this comes up:

http://www.shimano.com/media/techdo...0A/SI-37R0A-002-ENG_v1_m56577569830728103.pdf

Answer = 6th.


----------



## Yo Yo (Jan 2, 2012)

Cheers Vic. I had no luck googling and gave up after ten minutes of reading non informative stuff.


----------

